# Work of Art



## Barbara Spoo (Jan 23, 2011)

The picture is of a bedspread made by my husband's great grandmother for his parents' wedding gift. It is all in once piece. My father-in-law told me he remembered her looking at the lace curtains and taking the pattern from them. It is a work of ART. It belongs in a museum. It is in perfect condition--no stains, thread pulls, etc. I don't want to give it to one of our kids--they have cats and dogs who have access to everything in the house. Any suggestions? I have tried to sell it, but no luck. I don't think people nowadays appreciate the talent and work that went into it.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Perhaps reach out to someone in the Knitters Guild of America. I would think they'd find a place to showcase it as well as give credit to the woman who made this.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a stunning piece of work, absolutely gorgeous!! I think taznwinston has a great idea unless you have a museum or guild near you that could appreciate such a piece. I think of Greenfield Village in Dearborn, MI. But I'm sure there are other places nearer to you that would love such an article.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! They are so pretty.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree - a museum is definitely where it belongs.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Perhaps reach out to someone in the Knitters Guild of America. I would think they'd find a place to showcase it as well as give credit to the woman who made this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So beautiful...


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

How fortunate you are to have these in your possesion! What a labor of love! Why would you ever want to get rid of them? If so, try and secure a safe place in a museum where everyone could share in their breathtaking beauty!!! Or maybe place them in a time capsule for later generations, along with pictures or a history of sorts of the wonderful lady who made these! Talk about treasure!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What stunning filet crochet. Have you talked to any antique dealers? There are several places that sell vintage fabric items that would love to have this piece.I can also see it in a Bed and Breakfast... It is a true treasure.. beautifully done... Are there cousins or someone else in the family that might want to preserve it for future generations?


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

What exquisite work - it should not be hidden away - I agree it should be exhibited somewhere but sorry I cannot help with suggestions.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Stunning bedspread!!! Gorgeous!!! A true Work of Art!!! Something to pass on to your children or grandchildren as a family heirloom!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

This masterpiece should be in an Art Museum. Incredible, fantastic work!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

These are great masterpieces to be shared by many to view!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

we have a historic house that uses items like this. Maybe there is one in your area where it could be on display but not get worn out from use too? It is stunning! wow..can't imagine doing that extraordinary work!!


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

That IS a work of art. Your husband's great-grandmother must have gone blind after making this. I'm serious. It is so beautiful.

Definately give it to a historical preservation society in your area. If your kids can't appreciate this wonderful work of art, they should not even be in the same room with it unless that bedspread is behind glass.

When were your husband's parents married? Telling the preservation society when it was made might make a difference. You may even be able to still own it, but loan it to the preservation society and when you "go", you can donate it to the society.

I'm 23 and see the beauty in it. I think if something is truly loved, it will be stained and patched up in places. But this is one of those few exceptions. Because it is so delicate, no one wanted to ruin it with loving "abuse"; it is very much loved because it is in such perfect condition.

Lord, that bedspread is beautiful.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

OMGoodness!!!!! Wow!!! I love peacocks!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!! Wow, wow, wow!!!!!!! That is a work of art. It needs to be preserved, appreciated and exhibited as others have suggested. ;0)


----------



## marilynann (Mar 23, 2011)

gosh, what a fantastic piece of Art! Surely a textile museum would jump at the chance of having such a lovely piece on display.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Definitely a museum piece and I hope you inherited the good eyesight it would have taken to complete this beautiful piece of art!


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

How about the Smithsonian Institute, Washington, DC


----------



## Mama (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, Wow, Wow.

It's fabulous, What a Work of Art.

Mama


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning, if I had it I would have trouble parting with it, although I do agree that works of art should be shared with everyone to view.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

A quick afterthought, you could always ship to Australia, I promise I will show as many people as possible....


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

OMG! This is art.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely amazing work


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Try the smithsonian. They would love this for their Americana section


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

If it were mine I would use it until I could use it no more and then I would leave it to a museum in my will it is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! A true heirloom. A thing of beauty.


----------



## cynorg (Dec 16, 2011)

Laci's in Berkley, CA has a great knit and crochet museum, or even the textile collection at the Smithsonian.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

here any historic houses in your area that are open to the public? they may want to use your bedspreads. If not, I would go with the museum option. A museum can preserve the material so that it doesn't fall apart and these bedspreads are too beautiful to not preserve.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow!!!! I can't help but wonder how long it took to create such a masterpiece. What a blessing that it was so well taken care of all these years. I agree that it should be displayed as the artwork it is, and the Knitters Guild sounds ideal. Hope you'll let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is a piece that deserves a special place so that all can recall what fine needlework has been done in the past. That bedspread is stunning, and it is truly a work of art.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, beautiful, agree it should be in a historial place or a museum. Selling it, you don't know how it will be treated and it would be a shame not to perserve this artwork.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Write to the Smithsonian about a donation.


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

maybe local historical society? It IS a work of art !


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

That is absolutely Exquisite!! What a gift she had! This is an absolute treasure!


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I could see this masterpiece framed and hanging in a museum!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

You should have it evaluated to see just how much it is worth. It is worth more because you have the provenance for it and the interesting story to go with it. Write all that up and keep it with the bedspread. Even if you don't sell it, if you donate it to a museum it is a tax credit.
Truly gorgeous


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

It is stunning. Please let us know where this will be on display. I would also like to see the story of it. If you can find a picture of her send a copy of it also. Many times they would put some form of it with the story. Many places will incorperate it in the upper left or right hand corner of the story.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I would definatly gift it to a museum.The problem with antique dealers if they give you 1/4 at best of what THEY think its worth them sell so if they offer you $200 they will sell it for $5 to 6 hundred easy.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is the prettiest one I have ever seen - truly a labor of love. I can't imagine how many months or years it took to complete it.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely stunning piece of art! Why not donate it to a museum?
Thank you for sharing. It's an inspiration, to be sure.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Keep it in the family!! Maybe wait for a granddaughter to give it to.


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

this is beautiful. If you take it to a quilt shop they can put a 4" wide sleeve on the back and you can hang it on the wall of your bedroom or other room in the house. That way you can pass it on an know the animals won't ruin it.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is one beautiful work of art. I think it belongs in a museum too.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely outstanding!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

I went to visit my son and his fiance in Berkely, CA and stumbled upon Laci's Museum of Lace and Textiles (they sell vintage items as well). I think it would be something they would be very interested in. If you ever go to San Francisco, Oakland, Berkeley, or any area anywhere near you must stop by here. Give yourself plenty of time though, you won't want to leave until you have seen everything.

http://www.lacis.com/

Your piece could have easily been in the show they just had!

http://lacismuseum.org/exhibit/Treasures/SlideShow/


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

In the absence of TV talent expands! Gorgeous piece!!! I would donate it to a museum.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

that is some realy nice work must have taken some patients.my brother in law has a crochet one his mum done she was spanish


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree that this belongs on display in a museum. What an incredible piece!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Unbelievable..... so beautiful!


----------



## maude (Feb 21, 2011)

Your bedspread is truly gorgeous. Was the family a particular ethnicity? Sometimes there are museums, i.e. Swedish-American, Irish-American, which would be delighted to have such a treasure.


----------



## Love2Create (Apr 24, 2011)

OH MY..........! You're right. It belongs in a museum. I think if anyone would be able to preserve this beautiful work of art, it's them.


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

Truly amazing. It is a work of art!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It is beautiful, and I hope you find a home for it where it will be loved and cherished.


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I would use it as a Tablecloth. It is beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Perhaps reach out to someone in the Knitters Guild of America. I would think they'd find a place to showcase it as well as give credit to the woman who made this.


That's great idea!


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I agree - a museum is definitely where it belongs.


Amen and amen. A museum is the only reasonable solution. True art should be preserved. A museum can do that. Finding the right one is in order now.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

The Smithsonian


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

It is so beautiful. Try to insure it, you will find its value. I agree with everyone that it should be in a museum.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

That is fabulous! Someone very talented spent a lot of hours making this, and it is indeed a work of art. Do you have any knitting or quilt shows in your area? Or is there a knitting shop that displays work? If it were displayed somewhere for people who appreciate the workmanship, you might have people asking about it and find a good home for it.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Absolutely exquisite!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG! I can't imagine how many hours she put into that work of art. Truly beautiful.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

I would hang it. It is a piece of art..


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Perhaps reach out to someone in the Knitters Guild of America. I would think they'd find a place to showcase it as well as give credit to the woman who made this.


A perfect suggestion.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Everyone has given you such wonderful suggestions. I hope that someone will want this art work. I once saw a display in a Church behind the Alter some thing like this. Perhaps the Church where your parents were married.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Its so very beautiful,The time it must have taken to make that,A work of art,


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree it is a work of art... I think this deserves some investigation... if you don't think your kids would take proper care of it then I would start contacting some of the guilds to see what/where they think you could get the best place for this... they might know of special sales that go on or they might know of special shows that take place. I think the history of it and the piece itself needs to be carefully handled and the right person will come along.. I wish I knew what you could do.. I only have suggestions.. and thank you so much for sharing this... I LOVE filet crochet and this is just stunning...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Exquisite! This was truly a labor of love. The talent of some people is beyond words. What a treasure. It is a shame not to keep it in the family.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

A BIIIG frame perhaps??? A local museum, bed and breakfast, historical house, all great ideas! It IS beautiful! I don't even want to try to imagine the time that went into that. Why are you parting with it?


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG , it looks like something from Antiques Roadshow. I agree with Dreamweaver, it would be stunning in a very high end B&B if you can't find an antique dealer. Thanks for sharing and good luck - hope you find a good home and make some money at the same time.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Just gorgeous! I hope you find a place for it. I wonder if Antiques Roadshow or an antique dealer could help you with finding a place for them. It's too bad your children wouldn't treasure them.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

I vote for a museum, especially one that would be in the area GGma lived or of her ethnic background. Suggest that they have someone graph the pattern and make it available for sale to help support the museum. I would love to be able to purchase it. If this happens, please let KP know. Juli


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is a wonderful piece of art. I like all the suggestions given her. Wouldn't it be great in the Smithonian. Wonderful


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

A museum or an auction house that deals in antique needlework. That way, if no one in your family would treasure it, it would go to someone who would appreciate it.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I, too, would vote for a museum. I have a TN girlfriend who has contacted a KY museum near where she was born to take some of her family quilts (she had no children). Make sure great care is taken with the documentation of your art; my family is 'missing' items donated forty years ago to the TN State Museum.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It is a work of art and I would contact an art dealer or interior decorator & see if they might have a buyer for it or know where/how to promote this gorgeous piece.


----------



## boniellen (Sep 17, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful. Don't even think about selling it. It's an heirloom.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I actually had an intake of breadth when I saw the photo of your bedspread. It is simply a work of art worthy of a place in a historic museum. Imagine the time and precision it took to make this piece. What a treasure you have. I hope you find just the right home for it.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I would contact the local historical society. 

No! No! No! I wouldn't consider placing it where animals are given pass to anywhere in the house.


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,
That is an exquisite and unique work of art!! We have a few places in Canada that could use something like that. UPPER CANADA VILLAGE and Prime Minister Sir, John A. MacDonald's home. Or like the other people on this site are saying...
Maybe in a museum.

What a treasure you have. Don't let it go to a home that don't care about the heritage of this bedspread. If you're able to even pass it down to a distant cousin or niece or nephew, it's still kept in the family.

Angie


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I would reach out to the smithsonion they have stuff you would not believe and show it on a rotating basis. There so many people could enjoy it for many years to come and it would be taken care of.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, what a piece of work, it is absolutely stunning, she was very talented. Gorgeous.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Definately one GORGEOUS crocheted Piece of Art...
I would contact the Crocheters Guild of America or google the Country where you live...

The bedspreads are too beautiful to NOT be displayed.

I agree ..children with pets are too busy with their lives to take proper care..

God Bless all those of us with this kind of passion for our arts,

Camilla


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wonderful work!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It is so very beautiful!!! I've done much smaller things in filet crochet but wouldn't attempt anything that large--and in one piece!!! I'm sure you hate to part with it for sentimental reasons but you surely don't want it to be ruined by any animals getting on it! Gorgeous!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

This is a beautiful piece and, you're right, this should be passed on to someone who will enjoy this extraordinary work.
I would think the Historic Society would be a perfect place to start. Items such as these are a treasure.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW that is amazing, what a labour of love. If you feel there is no one in your family for you to leave it too, I'd do as others have suggested and leave it to a museum or state house in your will. Thankyou so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

Amazing out of this world....Aine,


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW! that is BEAUTIFUL! I would put it in a Museum! So much work in it,it should be viewed by a lot of people.!


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW!! That is all I can say. Its gorgeous! Beautiful! Such love and dedication put into it.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow!!! What an incredible piece of Americana. Is there a museum nearby where they would like to display it?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes. Museum quality


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

As someone else said "breath taking" and that is what I did when I saw the photos....I took a big breath and said "Oh, my gosh" You are so wise not to give it to a household with pets and get it in to some place for others to view. When you find the right place maybe you could post and let us know where this art work ended up.


----------



## cusyl (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful, yes it should be in a museum. My mother had a quilt made by my great great grandmother which is hanging in a museum in Virginia.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

not sure where you are located but check and see if you have a local museum or a local historical society near you. I am sure they would love to have this for posterity. and since you know the history they would then have all the info that goes with it.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Museum or historical society.


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

Piecework Magazine(Interweave.com) does a lace issue every year contact them.I bet they would be interested and would be able to advise you of other options.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

wow wow and double wow. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree, it is truly amazing the absolute beauty created in by gone times, far more difficult, challenging and physically demanding then our relative easy life . Tradition, persistence, dedication, all aimed to be passed on. A time when heirlooms were honoured. Cats and dogs will not respect the delicacy of this art, nor will young children. Take care of it, this is indeed a teasure.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

This is amazing it belongs in a museum for the world to see. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judyknitstwo (Jun 14, 2012)

that is such a treasure!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful works of art!


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Beyond beautiful.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

that is just so beautiful. You can tell by looking at it that there was alot of work put into it.


----------



## caranjo (Jul 1, 2011)

$1000.00 would not be enough to ask for a heirloom like this!! What a fabulous work of art!! If I owned it I'd look at it every day in amazement to uplift my spirits...


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

This is truly a work of art!!! I agree about placing it in a museum, where it can be appreciated by all who treasure such gorgeous items. Your husband's Great Grandmother deserves credit for this amazing bedspread, your In-Laws and you deserve credit for preserving it so beautifully. 

I don't know if there are shows on tv for knitting & crocheting, but Martha Pullen always has antique items on her show. Perhaps she would know of someplace that preserves antique crochet items???

It is such a treasure, I hope you can find an appropriate place for it to be displayed and preserved for future generations.


The Smithsonian gets my vote, too!! 

It is so unbelievably beautiful, and the photos probably don't do it justice, either!!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

It is a work of art. Good idea not to give it to a home with animals. Their nails would get caught in the holes and ruin it.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

I have not read through all of the posts so maybe someone has already suggested it. Pictures and documentation always makes a piece more valuable and desirable for museum archives, also any antique dealers. Dating the item is also important. Getting it appraised by a reputable antique dealer in writing. that way if you donate the spread to a museum, etc. it can be used as a tax deduction. It is a lovely piece and I can not imagine the hours of work that this required. Truly a labor of love.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

OH WOW, WOW, WOW!! What an EXQUISITE work of art, an heirloom for eternity. This is an incredible treasure in mint condition made so long ago. So glad you shared that with us.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Agree, this is museum quality and needs to be protected and preserved. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

This is located in my community:

Ruth Funk Center for Textile Arts 
http://textiles.fit.edu/

The experts there might be able to suggest how to proceed; or point you to a similar institution near you.
This treasure needs to be evaluated, preserved and appreciated.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It is a work of art. Wow! I have to keep looking at it. I'm mesmerized.

Anita


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

To beautiful for words. Lovely work.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!! just beautiful.


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Love Love Love it.

Gladys


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

A true work of art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

gorgeous job


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

How about putting it on a dowel or curtain rod with dark material behind it and use it as ahead board or behind one. A GREAT piece to walk in and see.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

A friend of mine studied at University for 5 years (I think) to become a museum curator. She has had jobs in one or two museums, one of which involved the display and preservation of clothing from as far back as Elizabeth 1 reign. One museum was in Preston and now she works in Lancaster at the Castle and takes people on guided tours. Perhaps your nearest big town will have a museum and would appreciate such exquisite work to put on display in rotation with other similar items. Worth a try so that generations in the future can enjoy and admire. Barbara


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

A true work of art to be cherished for generations.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful!!!!


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow - you are right, they truly are works of art!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## beverlyjean55 (Jan 10, 2018)

If you still have this I would love the opportunity to chart the PATTERN. It's stunning. I would buy it or you could loan it to me or take DETAILED pics that I could chart from.
Please let me know.
[email protected]


----------

